# ci si scambia/scambiano i regali



## raffavita

Ciao a tutti,


Sto cercando di spiegare l'uso di ci in una frase come questa:

"A Natale ci si scambia (no?) i regali.

Che ruolo ha "ci"?

Se il verbo è già riflessivo, cosa indica "ci"?


Grazie mille a tutti.


----------



## raffica

Ciao, "ci" è proprio la particella che indica che il verbo è riflessivo "scambiarsi", mentre "si" ovviamente è riferito alla forma impersonale.
Ciao, rffell


----------



## beccamutt

Caspita...  indovino che cercavi di spiegare "ci" ad uno straniero, Raffavita?  Io sono straniera e non capisco bene la spiegazione di Raffica (scusami!).  Se diciamo "si scambia", sappiamo gia' che il verbo e' riflessivo, quindi perche' abbiamo bisogno della particella "ci"?

Grazie!


----------



## raffavita

Sì, infatti sto cercando di spiegarlo a un amico americano.

Neanche io ho capito bene la tua spiegazione, Raffi.


----------



## Necsus

Questa discussione forse può essere d'aiuto...


----------



## raffica

Ciao,
non sono certo brava a spiegare queste cose, beccamut, ma se dici "si scambia" il "si" non è riferito alla forma riflessiva, bensì, potremmo dire per semplificare è la particella che fa da "soggetto" alla forma impersonale, anche per i verbi non riflessivi:
in quella osteria si beve il vino
in quel negozio si vende il pane
questa parola si traduce così
e questa forma impersonale si può usare anche con i verbi riflessivi:
A Natale ci (riflessivo) si ("soggetto" forma impersonale) scambia (per me il verbo resta al singolare) i regali
Ma: A Natale Tizio e Caio (soggetto) si (riflessivo) scambiano i regali.
Spero di non avere ingenerato ancora più confusione
, raffaella


----------



## raffavita

E' troppo difficile per me.
Non ci arrivo.

Ora leggo tutto il thread che mi ha consigliato Necsus,

Grazie mille!


----------



## rainbowizard

raffavita said:


> E' troppo difficile per me.
> Non ci arrivo.
> 
> Ora leggo tutto il thread che mi ha consigliato Necsus,
> 
> Grazie mille!


 
Ciao Raffa,
ho dato un occhio ai vari thread suggeriti... non mi pare che chiariscano granché 

Però provando a spezzettare il tuo esempio.

A Natale ci si scambia(no) i regali...

direi

A Natale i regali sono scambiati (= si scambiano) tra noi (= ci) 

Il che, oltretutto, mi fa propendere di più per quel "scambiano" anziché "scambia"... anche se a dirla tutta, mi viene più naturale dire "A Natale ci si scambia i regali"


----------



## Necsus

rainbowizard said:


> Ciao Raffa,
> ho dato un occhio ai vari thread suggeriti... non mi pare che chiariscano granché
> [...]
> Il che, oltretutto, mi fa propendere di più per quel "scambiano" anziché "scambia"... anche se a dirla tutta, mi viene più naturale dire "A Natale ci si scambia i regali"


Be', forse il _thread suggerito_ (a me pare che sia uno solo) qualcosa in realtà dice, addirittura anche sull'opzione 'scambia-scambiano'. Questo estratto è preso appunto da lì:


> L'altro 'si', che diventa 'ci' per la nota regoletta, non è un _si_ _impersonale_, che si usa con la terza persona singolare del verbo (ci si lava), ma un _si passivante_ (verbo transitivo con oggetto espresso), di conseguenza il verbo è da concordare con il sostantivo a cui si riferisce.


Questo, invece, dal link al forum della Crusca che indicavo sempre nel suddetto thread:

_Nel caso di «ci si lava le mani», però, mi sembra ci troviamo difronte a un riflessivo apparente alla 3a persona singolare con _soggetto impersonale_, e cioè, in effetti, a un «*si si lava le mani» (su _ci_ come «rimpiazzo» di _si_ in casi come questo s’è già detto altrove, e si veda, e.g., la Grammatica del Serianni), dove il sintagma «le mani» è il _complemento oggetto_, non il soggetto della frase._


----------



## Nicolai

Salve

Nel romanzo Valentino di Natalia Ginzburg si trova questo brano:

"Si girava per i negozi degli antiquari, veniva sempre anche Maddalena e Kit e Maddalena litigavano perché lui non si decideva a comrare niente: e Maddalena diceva che così *ci si* lasciava scappare delle buone occasioni."

Potreste aiutarmi a capire il significato di *ci* e *si* in questa frase?

Grazie mille!
Nicolai


----------



## zipp404

Si tratta di un'espressione impersonale con il senso indefinito del pronome alla prima persona plurale *ci* + *si*, e cioè il pronome dei verbi riflessivi o pronominali alla terza persona singolare.

Per esempio nella frase

*ci *+ alzar*si* => In campagna di solito  *ci* *si* *alza *presto la mattina => in campagna di solito *uno si alza* presto la mattina => in campagna di solito *la gente* *si alza* presto la mattina.

quindi

*ci* + lasciar*si *=> Maddalena diceva che così *ci si* *lasciava *scappare delle buone occasioni => Maddalena diceva che così *uno si* *lasciava *scappare delle buone occasioni.


----------



## symposium

La spiegazione di Zipp è giustissima, vorrei solo specificare che in questo caso, anche se la costruzione della frase è impersonale, il soggetto implicito non è "la gente" o un soggetto indefinito ma "noi", "Maddalena e Kit": sono Maddalena e Kit che si fanno sfuggire delle buone occasioni.


----------



## Starless74

symposium said:


> il soggetto implicito non è "la gente" o un soggetto indefinito ma "noi"


Sì, è probabile in effetti: _noi ci lasciavamo sfuggire_  → _noi ci si lasciava sfuggire_; un "toscanismo", per così dire...
Non divago troppo su quest'uso del _si_ anche perché credo ci siano già millemila discussioni in merito.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Starless74 said:


> millemila discussioni in merito


Che cosa significa _millemila_? In realtà, posso immaginarne il significato ma è la prima volta che la leggo, o forse non ricordo io d'averla incontrata prima. L'espressione m'incuriosisce e mi chiedo se sia d'uso comune un po' dappertutto?!


----------



## Starless74

Olaszinhok said:


> Che cosa significa _millemila_


Ovviamente non esiste in lingua corrente, è un modo (come il boccaccesco _millanta_) per dire "tantissime", "innumerevoli".
Io l'ho preso in prestito dall'attore comico Fabio De Luigi (nella parte di un improbabile ingegnere responsabile del progetto del ponte sullo Stretto di Messina);
Però ho trovato anche la discussione: Mille mila


----------



## Nicolai

Grazie tante per la spiegazione molto chiara! 

Un po' più avanti nel testo (Valentino) ce n'è un altro esempio:

"Ti saresti pentita a morte dopo poco tempo: perché avresti capito che io sono uno straccio, proprio di quelli che *ci si* pulisce per terra."

A me (non essendo italiano) sembra un po' strano l'uso riflessivo del verbo (pulirsi per terra) in questa frase, e vi chiedo di confermare se ho capito bene il significato riscrivendo l'ultima parte della frase così: "...proprio di quelli con cui si pulisce il pavimento"

Grazie!


----------



## Starless74

Nicolai said:


> vi chiedo di confermare se ho capito bene il significato riscrivendo l'ultima parte della frase così: "...proprio di quelli con cui si pulisce il pavimento"


Esatto. Fra l'altro, la tua interpretazione è scritta in modo sintatticamente corretto, mentre la frase originale no (c'è un anacoluto).


----------



## zipp404

Nicolai said:


> "Si girava per i negozi degli antiquari, _veniva sempre anche Maddalena e Kit e Maddalena litigavano perché lui non si decideva a comprare niente: e Maddalena diceva che così *ci si* lasciava scappare delle buone occasioni_."





symposium said:


> [...] in questo caso, anche se la costruzione della frase è impersonale, il soggetto implicito non è "la gente" o un soggetto indefinito ma "noi", "Maddalena e Kit": sono Maddalena e Kit che si fanno sfuggire delle buone occasioni.



Si sa che la Ginzburg ha trascorso l'infanzia e l'adolescenza a Torino e vi è vissuta la maggior parte della sua vita, quindi mi chiedo se forse non sia il caso che ci troviamo di fronte a una costruzione impersonale con la particella «*ci*» + il pronome riflessivo «*si*» ma con un senso regionale (torinese) analogo a quello francese in cui il pronome indefinito della terza persona singolare («on») a volte sta per «noi» ?

In_ È stato così, Caro Michele_, _Lessico famigliare,_ _Tutti i nostri ieri, _ecc. ricordo che, di quando in quando, si trova questa costruzione con questo senso.


----------



## Nicolai

Starless74 said:


> Esatto. Fra l'altro, la tua interpretazione è scritta in modo sintatticamente corretto, mentre la frase originale no (c'è un anacoluto).


Grazie per la conferma!
Un anacoluto... è la prima volta che ne sento parlare. Grazie!


----------



## Olaszinhok

Di seguito, si trova una spiegazione esaustiva, a mio avviso,  sull'uso di _ci_ e la sua combinazione con_ si -* ci si.

Quesiti linguistici | “Ci si rivede” o “Si ci rivede” dopo le feste? Risponde la Crusca - Linkiesta.it*_


----------



## bearded

Nicolai said:


> così *ci si* lasciava scappare delle buone occasioni.


Il personaggio parla in linguaggio familiare, in quanto (secondo me) in italiano standard bisognerebbe dire ''ci si lasciavano scappare.'' (cf. anche il #9).
Chiaramente - in conformità alla regola - 'ci si' sta al posto del virtuale 'si si', in cui un 'si' è impersonale e l'altro 'si' è un dativo di (s)vantaggio - in questo caso.
La cosa si fa, le cose si fanno: quando c'è un (s)oggetto plurale dopo un 'si' impersonale o passivante, il verbo si concorda al plurale.

Analogamente in ''A Natale ci si scambia i regali'' (si si > ci si): sarebbe più corretto ''ci si scambiano'': un 'si' è impersonale/passivante, l'altro è reciproco (i regali vengono scambiati l'uno con l'altro). La concordanza dovrebbe essere al plurale.

''Ci si lasciava scappare le occasioni'' e ''ci si scambia i regali''  suonano scorretti come ''si affitta uffici'' invece di ''si affittano uffici''.

Rispetto a ''ci si scambiano i regali'', l'esempio ''toscaneggiante ''ci si rivede'' (invece di ''ci rivediamo'') è qualcosa di diverso, perché qui c'è un si davvero riflessivo-reciproco, che è già complemento oggetto, mentre in ''ci si scambiano i regali'' l'oggetto sono i regali.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Dalle mie parti, non Toscana, forme del tipo: _finalmente ci si rivede_,_ ci s'incontra di nuovo, ecc.  _sono piuttosto comuni e non sono affatto avvertite come toscane. A me paiono, fra l'altro, pienamente legittime anche in italiano _standard._


----------



## bearded

Olaszinhok said:


> pienamente legittime anche in italiano _standard._


 
Sono d'accordo. I toscani le usano forse un tantino più degli altri italiani (io ho scritto 'toscaneggiante', non 'solo toscano'), tipo ''dopo la partita si andò tutti al mare'' (correttissimo: ma in altre parti d'Italia si direbbe spontaneamente ''...andammo tutti al mare'').
Comunque  gli esempi ''ci si rivede''/''ci s'incontra'' non hanno nulla a che vedere qui, in quanto le forme alternative ''ci si rivedono/ci s'incontrano'' non potrebbero chiaramente esistere.


----------



## Olaszinhok

bearded said:


> Comunque gli esempi ''ci si rivede''/''ci s'incontra'' non hanno nulla a che vedere qui, in quanto le forme alternative ''ci si rivedono/ci s'incontrano'' non potrebbero chiaramente esistere.


Sì, certo. A dir il vero, io mi riferivo, anche e soprattutto, ad altri interventi di questo filone, non solo al caso da te citato. Tuttavia, anche in relazione ai miei esempi di cui sopra,  qualcuno potrebbe pensare che _finalmente ci rivediamo o c'incontriamo di nuovo_ siano più "corretti" o da preferire alle forme con il_ ci si _da me riportate.


----------



## zipp404

bearded said:


> Il personaggio parla in linguaggio familiare, in quanto (secondo me) in italiano standard bisognerebbe dire ''ci si lasciavano scappare.'' (cf. anche il #9).
> Chiaramente - in conformità alla regola - 'ci si' sta al posto del virtuale 'si si', in cui un 'si' è impersonale e l'altro 'si' è un dativo di (s)vantaggio - in questo caso.
> La cosa si fa, le cose si fanno: quando c'è un (s)oggetto plurale dopo un 'si' impersonale o passivante, il verbo si concorda al plurale.
> [...]



Grazie.

Quindi non è corretto dire, come ho affermato al # 11, che le frasi «ci si alza» e «ci si lasciava scappare delle buone occasioni» sono grammaticalmente equivalenti perché in questi due frasi ci sono due «*ci*» grammaticalmente e semanticamente diversi:

(a) mentre il «*ci*» nella frase «In campagna ci si alza presto la mattina» è impersonale,
(b) il «*ci*» nella frase «ci si lasciava[no] scappare ...» è un dativo di svantaggio.

Ho capito bene?


----------



## zipp404

Grazie.  A confondermi è stato il modo in cui la frase  «ci si lasciava...» è scritta con il verbo congiugato in terza persona singolare invece che in terza persona plurale.


----------



## A User

zipp404 said:


> Ho capito bene?


_La questione non va complicata oltre misura.

Verbi che in Italiano si costruiscono con le particelle pronominali. Esempio: Divertirsi
Io mi diverto.
Tu ti diverti.
Egli(Lui) si diverte. Ella(Lei) si diverte.
Noi ci divertiamo.
Voi vi divertite.
Essi si divertono.

Se non voglio specificare il soggetto, ma voglio indicare una persona generica dirò: Ci si diverte! oppure: Qui ci si diverte!
Il “Ci” funge da soggetto._


----------



## bearded

zipp404 said:


> il «*ci*» nella frase «ci si lasciava[no] scappare ...» è un dativo di svantaggio.


Io direi piuttosto che il dativo di svantaggio è il 'si'.  Il 'ci' sta al posto del soggetto impersonale (si si > ci si..).



A User said:


> Il “Ci” funge da soggetto.


----------



## zipp404

A User said:


> _Se non voglio specificare il soggetto, ma voglio indicare una persona generica dirò: Ci si diverte! oppure: Qui ci si diverte!
> Il “Ci” funge da soggetto._





bearded said:


> Io direi piuttosto che il dativo di svantaggio è il 'si'.  Il 'ci' sta al posto del soggetto impersonale (si si > ci si..).



Chiarissimo.  Grazie per i chiarimenti !


----------

